# ATO: Update your ABN details



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Update-your-ABN-details/
*Update your ABN details*










*14 July 2020*

It's easy to forget to update your Australian business number (ABN) details during the day-to-day demands of running a business. But you must keep your contact details up to date because:


Emergency services and government agencies use ABN details to help identify and contact businesses during emergencies or times of crisis (For example bushfires and COVID-19). If your details are out-of-date you risk missing important assistance, updates or access to grants.
Keeping your information up to date is also important as other businesses and government agencies use the ABN to identify whether a business is genuine.
We recommend ensuring your contact details are up to date, including:


physical location
postal address
email
phone number.
You can update your ABN details online through ABR online services using myGovID and RAM.

If you're no longer in business, cancel your ABN. You can do this online and it's effective immediately.

*Next step:*


Update your ABN detailsExternal Link
*See also:*


Disaster response and recoveryExternal Link via the Australian Business Register
Accessing our online services with myGovID and RAM

*Jack Malarkey comments:*

Don't cancel your ABN if your business is continuing but temporarily paused (for example, because of COVID-19) rather than having ended:

https://www.ato.gov.au/general/covi...ing-your-business-frequently-asked-questions/


----------

